# 3 hp router



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I am looking to upgrade from my 1 3/4 hp PC router to something bigger for raised panel projects. Do I need to go to a 3 hp machine or would the 890 series be large enough?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You could use the smaller router,making several passes,but I would buy a 3hp.soft start,variable speed ,and if possible one that can be adusted and bits changed above the table.If you get what you what you really need it only hurts once, not every time you use it.
Good Luck

Jerry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I had a PC router, a PC690, it isn't big enough for the raised panel cutters. I bought a PC7539, soft start varible speed to do the raised panels. The throat of the router should be big enough to acccomodate the large cutters. If you use a smaller router it is running to fast for those large bits, they should run 10K to 12K rpm.
Woodnut65


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

The series 890 will work fine to make raised panels.


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much. You've been great help. I am still a little torn though. My gut tells me to spend the extra $100 for the 3hp, but logically I think the 890 would be enough. Someone please convince me!


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

What is the "soft start" feature?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

it starts off real slow to fast start routers with out this starts off at full speed del schisler


----------

